# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم xtc2cliP تحديثات :  XTC 2 Tool 1.25 released | Desire 628, One M9 Prime Camera, A9 Europe to Sprint (+)

## mohamed73

Dear customers, 
Introducing XTC2Tool version 1.25: 
- Added full support for Desire 628 dual SIM (V35BML)
- Added full support for One M9 Prime Camera (HIMA_ULTRA_ML)
- Added A9 Euro to A9 Sprint conversion option
- Added security flag status indication
- Added additional A9 conversion check
- Improved MTK SIM-unlock algo
- Improved bootloader unlock procedure
- Improved FRP removal procedure
- Added alternative FRP removal text
- Added additional error codes for support team, to quickly resolve problems
- Bugfixes and improvements  *We encourage all customers to upgrade to 1.25 and NOT use 1.24 since now.* 
Please make sure to download latest drivers from our support page: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Direct download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Previous releases: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## astonal2006

شكرا لكم على التنبيه

----------


## astonal2006

شكرا لكم على  التنبيه :Embarrassment:

----------

